# Baked Spanish Macks in Green Chile Sauce



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

This was my 1st try with this recipe,
Baked Spanish Macks in Green Chile/Lemon Sauce
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/new-recipe-for-spanish-mackerel.265102/#post-1725603



This is take #6 and probably the best yet.
I do believe I'll stick with this version of the recipe.



Preheat oven to 450°


Enough fillets to fill a 4qt (9"x13"x2") baking dish
1.5 - 10oz cans of Las Palmas Green Enchilada sauce
2 - 4oz can of diced Green Chiles
1 Jalapeno chile, chopped (optional for added heat)
1 large Onion, sliced and chopped
2T minced garlic
1 lemon sliced thin
Kosher salt


Pour one can each of the enchilada sauce and green chiles into the dish, and mix in the garlic and 3/4 of the onion.
Layer the fillets on top, salt them, then top with the second can of green chiles, remaining green chiles, onions and lemon slices, then using about half of the second can of sauce pour it down the middle of each fillet.
































Bake until the fish is nice and flaky.












Money Shot
plated with Spicy Cilantro Lime Slaw, Saffron Rice and sliced Cucumber













I also fried some Spanish for crispy skin, and broiled a Pompano


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow!!!!! Outstanding eats right there!!!!!! :notworthy:


----------

